# W: Cadian Kasrkins H: Money/paypall /orks



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I am looking at building a reasonable tempestus scions force. but since I prefer the Kasrkins over the current stormtroopers/scions. I am looking to buy any and all Kasrkins I can get my hands on.

I might have some bits and pieces to trade as well.

one ork warboss from the Stormclaw set
one squad of 5 nobs
a unit of grots

all of it is painted and assembled.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

So I've got about 5 Karskins that look like this:










I've also got about 35 sort-of Karskins (I used them as Inquisitorial Storm Troopers back in the day) that look like this:










PM me if you're interested.


----------

